Worst company names - sharpshoot
======
webwright
I'm sorry, but I win here. I had a project that kinda accidentally turned into
a company. Never did ANY name research-- just grabbed the first thing that
popped into my head... "Jobby" ( <http://www.gojobby.com> ). Turns out that
Jobby (in Scotland), means "poop".

Nonetheless, we were able to sell the company after about 6 months. :-)

------
rfrey
This falls into the category of "someone should have told them..." Run by some
new arrivals to the US, I think. Somebody, their lawyer, or accountant...
somebody should have told them.

I was cruising around an outdoor mall in Bellevue WA. There was a restaurant
that... um... caught my eye. Looking in the window, I saw it was a perfectly
ordinary BBQ place - bright lights, lots of people just having lunch,
families, etc.

Restaurant's name? The Flaming Porker.

------
ryantmulligan
My friend keeps telling me that my company has a name that is too hard to
spell. "www.campusassassins.com" What you think?

~~~
dfranke
Just register a few likely typos and it shouldn't be _too_ bad. I'd aim for at
least one fewer syllable though.

------
mojuba
Invisible Hands

------
eli
news.com.com

------
sharpshoot
Brain Bakery

------
dawie
Haliburtun

------
brlewis
yahoo google del.icio.us

